# Chance to get into Local 3



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

That’s a tough question. It sounds like your buddy was “organized in”, so they placed him somewhere in the system. I don’t know much about boot camp, but I thought that was starting at first year. I could be wrong. 

It’s probably hard to get in touch with someone at the hall to ask these questions, with thousands of members and all. You will probably get a different answer from each person you ask. If you do talk to someone, get their name. 

As far as switching inside the company you work for now. That’s could be even trickier. As far as I know there really isn’t such a thing as a split shop. They are two independent companies. If there is any type of tie, the Union will go after them. Management might be sharing secrets, but not accounts or licenses. If the Union company knows they can’t get the job, they may give the connection and whatever numbers they have been coming up with to the other company. 

I was just reading an article in ENR https://www.enr.com where the NY Unions went after a company playing a big shell game through buyouts and shares.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

If you have a chance, you should take it.

Also, work smart and hard, not smart not hard. (Thanks Mike Rowe)


----------

